# Dodo juice wax, how much do you rate it



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Basically i have never used one and my current wax collection consists of waxes in the £25 and under bracket.

Im looking for a more luxurious wax to use, i currently have r222, how highly rated are the dodo collection


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I've used 4 Dodo waxes. Orange Crush, which I love, Banana Armour which is good as is Supernatural. Also used Purple Haze Pro but wasn't as enamoured with that.! Only used it once. I've also got Skull Candy but never opened it. It's my collector's item.
To be honest I'm more of a sealant person these days but if I bought another red car, it would certainly have OC on it. Awesome!


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

I bought a panel pot of light fantastic recently......really impressed with it's user friendliness and left an awesome wet look....! 

Would def buy more.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

why you more of a sealant person mate


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

For a few reasons TBH. One is the colour of my car - white, sealants look so much better on that colour. But OH has black car and still use sealants on that too. Two - give a better shine, reflectivity IMO. Three - better, longer lasting durability. Four - less temperamental than waxes and can be used whatever the temperature without issue in the main. Easy to apply and remove. Five - their self cleaning properties. You could say I'm a fan


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

I used a panel pot of supernatural last weekend and was very impressed. Did 2 coats on an Audi s4 estate and had over 90% of the wax still left!!

The panel pots are a bargain, great finish also.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I have 6 or 7 dodo wax inc the hybrid, love them all. I'm a believer regarding the colour charge thing to it does add something. favourite on my Car (black paint) is Rainforest Rub sooo wet. Least favourite is purple haze pro just didn't like the way it went on. 
The hybrid last for ages if that's your sort of thing. Like all waxes tho key is in the prep and you MUST apply as thin as you can.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Blueberry said:


> For a few reasons TBH. One is the colour of my car - white, sealants look so much better on that colour. But OH has black car and still use sealants on that too. Two - give a better shine, reflectivity IMO. Three - better, longer lasting durability. Four - less temperamental than waxes and can be used whatever the temperature without issue in the main. Easy to apply and remove. Five - their self cleaning properties. You could say I'm a fan


Funny how we are all different, I didn't like the look of a sealant compared to a wax on both my cars (silver & black)
As long as a wax last 8 weeks thats enough for me as I can't stop detailing. 
Applying a wax is much more rewarding than a sealant. 
Not sold on self cleaning products, not with this weather anyway. 
All in my opion tho :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Godderz23 said:


> I used a panel pot of supernatural last weekend and was very impressed. Did 2 coats on an Audi s4 estate and had over 90% of the wax still left!!
> 
> The panel pots are a bargain, great finish also.


Jesus thats one slammed Audi :doublesho
Do you get any problems with it being that low?
Great looking paint finish.


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've 4 Dodo waxes and I love them all. Being that my car is red I keep coming back to orange crush and supernatural. 

Get a few panel pots and give them a try, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## MadMerc (Sep 8, 2008)

Just used Diamond White for the first time on my Fusion. Couldn't be easier to apply and remove. I am very happy with the results! And, as others have said, you use very little.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

I love em and won't stop till I have the whole range, but it's more of a collectors thing. The whole range is good so trothe panel pots cos they can last for ages if used sparingly.


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Love em. 

Got original purple haze which I love on darker cars. Got a couple panel pots of light fantastic I use for my mrs silver car and hard candy I like on reds. 

I do have others but keep coming back to them!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

great gonzo said:


> Funny how we are all different, I didn't like the look of a sealant compared to a wax on both my cars (silver & black)
> As long as a wax last 8 weeks thats enough for me as I can't stop detailing.
> Applying a wax is much more rewarding than a sealant.
> Not sold on self cleaning products, not with this weather anyway.
> All in my opion tho :thumb:


No probs. I do enjoy applying waxes but don't do it too often over the past couple of years. As our cars are both metallic I find sealants bring out the flake better, which when the sun shines, is gorgeous. I've applied PHP on our black car and it was a bit of a pain to use but I wasn't over impressed with the finish. Both our cars have been wearing Wolf's Body Wrap for the last 7 and 9 months and the shine and reflection it gives is amazing. I applied it to the black car first of all and I was absolutely blown away by the shine. Definitely looks the best it ever has with BW on it as well as Wolf's Shine and Seal.

As for it's self cleaning properties well I drove to Shrewsbury and back last Saturday 400 miles in total, through some torrential rain and loads of spray and the car was still unbelievably clean at the end of the journey. It shrugs dirt off whereas I feel dirt clings to wax.

My last car was red and used OC on that which I loved. It does depend on the colour of your car I think which works best and I would always use a wax on red just for the warmth it gives to the colour.

All personal opinion of course


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I got a panel pot of Purple Haze and got to say I think it is awesome on my black Focus :thumb:


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

great gonzo said:


> Jesus thats one slammed Audi :doublesho
> Do you get any problems with it being that low?
> Great looking paint finish.


Not mine dude, a friends. He said he doesnt much, just has to take it slow over speedbumps etc....


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd go for some panel pots, you can pick up a pack of them for £25 :thumb:


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I think this man might just rate Dodo Juice products 

Clicky


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Used Diamond White, and whilst it was ok, imo, it wasn't any better than anything else out there that I have used. Was easy on and easy off though. I have a panel pot of SN that I hope to try out this year.


----------



## zaffybus (Mar 5, 2012)

i have got rainforest rub on our zafira and i love it!!!! it the first time i used it as i was amazed with the finished results i would recommend to anyone. and its the most i have ever spent so far on a wax lol

that was the first ever polish/wax since we owned her and we only had her for a week before hand and the last owner didnt look after her 


















































nick


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I rate them. Purely for, in no order: nice smell and packaging... ease of use (on and off), and great tight beads... all vs. price. Also a range of choices. :thumb:

Panel pots a good intro. I really liked purple haze pro. Also have Supernatural on the Fez presently. Beading like a trooper 1 month out from being washed last (on the upper surfaces at least, sides are messy).


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

^ Well said PJB

Nice summary 

I only have Austintacious and Rainforest Rub, and I really like them both. Certainly I'd never dissuade anyone from buying a Dodo wax - they do the job and do it well, plus they are very nice to work with.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

I've found that they do the job well, but no better than any other wax.

I'm slightly sceptical about all the different varieties though (except SN), as they all seemed to look the same once on the car and durability also seemed about the same. I think it's mainly just marketing to get you to buy more than one pot. Just my opinion though.

I think my money was better spent on Collinite or FK1000p tbh


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

Orange crush for me as its so easy on and very rewarding.

I used some Supernatural on my dad's white BMW and although it was hard to apply, it gave such a nice finish.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I had one of the sample packs (RR, LF, PH, OC) and a panel pot of supernatural, I liked the waxes from the main range and would definitely buy them again. Supernatural left a lovely finish but the lack of any smell spoilt it for me.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

I really like it,have in my collection Rainforrest rub,supernaural hybrid,homebrew,diamond white,purple haze,blue velvet,rubbish boys edition,last three not tried yet,I hope to try them soon..


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

It's tattoo worthy iirc


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Lupostef said:


> I'd go for some panel pots, you can pick up a pack of them for £25 :thumb:


£30 of eBay, delivered with two free (Kent) microfibres :










WD


----------



## zaffybus (Mar 5, 2012)

WD - have you got the link to that please??

nick


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

zaffybus said:


> WD - have you got the link to that please??
> 
> nick


250818488124 - be quick 

WD


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Purple haze pro-especially on black


----------



## Grahamwm (Apr 10, 2012)

Leave great finish, but Beading doesnt last long enough imo, love altho limited editions also


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

WD Pro said:


> £30 of eBay, delivered with two free (Kent) microfibres :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought there was meant to be two pots with the double wax? One hard one soft.


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Thats marketing for you ... :lol: you just get the one in this set :thumb:

WD


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

WD Pro said:


> Thats marketing for you ... :lol: you just get the one in this set :thumb:
> 
> WD


That's just wrong!
It's like having fish without the chips. 
Ham with no eggs. 
Jelly without the ice cream.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

There is supposed to be two, one soft, one hard. This is the hard one. Not sure why only one went in, and why it was this one? Higher carnuba content maybe?

I note individually they retail (@£7.95) at a higher price than standard panel pots like the blue velvet and purple haze, but less than the pro pots. 

Hard pot is up for grabs in my forsale section if anyone interested?


----------



## iClean (Apr 10, 2012)

purple haze pro used it on a silver car n it looks fantastic. gives off a slight hint of purple in the evening


----------



## jaf01uk (May 2, 2011)

I'm a bit of a fan too, Rainforest rub was the first "proper" wax I had bought and still love it, the smell..... got a panel pot of supernatural but not really tried it much yet, recently bought a Cream egg pot but not sure if it'll get used or saved yet, :thumb:
Gary


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Exactly this ^ got a few panel pots, one purple haze full size, and a creame egg one that I don't know if I even want to open the seal :/ haha


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

must admit candle wax is the best i come across nice and cheap and crayola crayons if i want colour charged wax :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Core 8 and supernatural are still good. Their original products still impress but with each new wax/product I find myself less and less impressed or bothered.


----------



## mikey b (Sep 19, 2010)

I always do my blue Evo with a coat of Poorboys Black Hole followed by 2 coats of Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Pro.

Gives a much deeper mirror finish than the Collinite 915 I used to use previously,and far, far better than the Meguiars NXT wax I used to use a few years ago.


----------

